# Santa pod - Blackett photography pictures



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I just got my Blackett photography pictures through today, well pleased with them too. Cheers to Ian Blackett the Santa pod resident photographer.

Sadly my wheels were covered in mud which you had to drive through from the entrance gate to the stands, but very happy none-the-less 

You may notice my wife is passenger on both of my runs  She can just about see over the dash 










































































I've been out cleaning the Skyline since, trying to get the car back to a reasonable state.....

A few before shots......































...And now it's looking a little better.....




















I ran out of time, cleaning the arches and underneath, so now need to completely polish the car before the Skyline parade on the 11th of April


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics of the car on the strip Cliff. Wheels look a damn sight better now!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Min-e said:


> Superb pics of the car on the strip Cliff. Wheels look a damn sight better now!


Thanks  Damn shame the wheels weren't clean in the pictures, they were before we got to the pod, but hey ho


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Did you white in the Toyo writing?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Great pics. Always like your wheel offset when I see your car:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Did you white in the Toyo writing?


x2

What did you use? I got a paint pen from Halfords but it was crap.

Nice pics. Your wife looks tiny


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some nice pictures there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Did you white in the Toyo writing?


I did :thumbsup: Knicked the idea off of Mr Speed Merchant after I saw his car down the Ace cafe  

Alex - Ta mate  I've actually got a 5mm spacer on the fronts now, which make them sit perfect in my eyes :smokin:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Jags - I'll get the name of the pen I use later. Took me 3 attempts to find the right one. You still need to re-apply every now and then, but some of them flake off as soon as they dry!!!!!

Kadir - Thank you too, Mr Blackett done very well


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Said it before will say it again, the best white R33 ever!!!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a superb photo Cliff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

Great pics and great looking car. Loving the 3rd pic just after launch :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey - great compliment my friend  Not sure I can agree though, plenty of stunning white ones out there which I would place above my own  
Si (username: ASIASI) on these forums for a start, now that's a white R33 GTR!!! 

John, my favourite shot too :smokin: I had to crop it slightly to lose the tractor which was cleaning the other lane, but came out superb and shows the car just recovering from being out of shape off the launch :smokin:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Oridori said:


> Great pics and great looking car. Loving the 3rd pic just after launch :thumbsup:


Thank you too :smokin: That 3rd picture shows the rear wheels spinning up and sending me way off line, you can see by the lines on the surface that I'm heading towards the left of the lane, I thought I was actually going into the left lane at one point too


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well Cliff imo it think it is, its not about how much money is spent or how much bhp its has, but to look at yours makes me sex wee, really liked it with the 400r splitter but understand your reasons for taking it off. I just like the car an all round cracker!!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Always liked your 33 Cliff, really tidy. How have you mounted your spoiler blade? Looks really good. Think you should keep you indicator ducts & mount them, that would also look very tough.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice car:smokin:

I have a couple questions..

-What was your time?
-how do you like the tyres? (wear and performance)


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> I did :thumbsup: Knicked the idea off of Mr Speed Merchant after I saw his car down the Ace cafe
> 
> Alex - Ta mate  I've actually got a 5mm spacer on the fronts now, which make them sit perfect in my eyes :smokin:




Lovely Cliff and I think your car sits nice now too.

What wheel sizes have you got and what spacers all round? (if you dont mind):thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mikey - That 400R splitter is my biggest dissapointment. I thought it finished the car very nicely, but it was only ever going to look nice on my driveway because of the speed humps down my road 

Wills - I've mounted the blade further back. So it uses the existing holes, but moved it back and bolt it back in accordingly. It's a very simple quick FREE mod  The ducts have to go, I want to fund a vented bonnet/bonnet vent mod.

J - My times were 12.5 + 12.6. Which considering my car is "stage 1", and running with a passenger, were not too bad at all, very respectable in fact. My PB is 11.76 without passenger 
As for the tyres, I only really bring the car out for drag days now, so tyre wear is hard to gauge. They don't appear to have changed much since I've had them, but they were already 2nd hand and bought last year sometime, and mileage has been very limited.

Mel - Cheers mate  The back needs to come down slightly still for perfection I reckon 
My wheel sizes are 18 x 10" all round, ET15 with 5mm spacers on the fronts only, so effectively an ET10 on the front. 
Tyre sizes are 285/30/18 all round :smokin:


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

i was there in mine on Saturday would be good to see some of my car doe they have a web site??

btw my best time was 12.9 in a 33 v-spec only mods are Nur spec and hks induction kits.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

GTR_chris said:


> i was there in mine on Saturday would be good to see some of my car doe they have a web site??
> 
> btw my best time was 12.9 in a 33 v-spec only mods are Nur spec and hks induction kits.


Here is their website..... Blackett Photography :smokin:

12.9 is good for those mods, I ran a 12.802 in mine with pretty much the same when I first bought it :smokin:


----------

